# Convict Cichlid with Plants and Shrimps



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I currently have a 25 gallon long tank with:
Tiger Barbs
Cherry Shrimps
Hygrophila Polysperma plants

The females are smaller and less aggressive so I was wondering if adult cherry shrimps can be kept with them. I want to get a single or two female convict cichlids and I was wondering if the cichlids will destroy all my plants and/or eat my shrimps.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

The convicts will appreciate the cherry shrimps and find them delicious.
They'll also give the convicts a nice workout with all the chasing. 

Plants are hit and miss. You can usually get away with most plants. Convicts like to poke and dig and might upset or damage very fragile plants.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> The convicts will appreciate the cherry shrimps and find them delicious.
> They'll also give the convicts a nice workout with all the chasing.
> 
> Plants are hit and miss. You can usually get away with most plants. Convicts like to poke and dig and might upset or damage very fragile plants.


Might make a seperate shrimp tank to keep and breed and use smaller shrimps as feeders. My tiger barbs only eat the legs of the cherry shrimps since they are too small atm to eat the full shrimp. Will convicts eat them completely? I don't want shrimps to go to waste.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Might make a seperate shrimp tank to keep and breed and use smaller shrimps as feeders. My tiger barbs only eat the legs of the cherry shrimps since they are too small atm to eat the full shrimp. Will convicts eat them completely? I don't want shrimps to go to waste.


They'll eat anything dude.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

agreed, they will eat anything. 

Convicts could not care less about most plants as long as those plants are not to close their intended home. If you give the convicts a nice place to move into then they will likely leave any plants alone. It is not tough to do, just give them a cave built out of slate or something and they will do the rest.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

they will pick their own caves....best to have the plants away from any potential homes.... the cons will dig.


----------

